# Chester at four months



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

So Chester is four months old now and after 3 weeks with no home computer I am finally able to get on line to show you how much he's grown. Thanks to everyone who posted such lovely replies on my last post (which I couldn't reply to  ). He is an adorable cheeky little monkey and whenever I am missing a shoe I just go and look under the bed which has become his favourite hiding place - part cockapoo, part bear, part mole..... I love my cockapoo!!:love-eyes:


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Carole
Welcome back
Chester looks absolutely gorgeous....a chunky curly boy, love his colouring
Tell us more, how's the training going etc

Val


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

He's gorgeous is he from jandaz? xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's very very cute!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love your pics, he's grown sooo much (adorable)...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I love your description of him


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

He is a beauty! I love his coloring.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Love his colouring, showed him to my husband and said wouldn't he look good Next to Rufus ! Don't think we can get poo number 2 just yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

what a beautiful colour he is, gorgeous.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Chester is amazing!! His markings are striking,just love him!! xxx


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

EvaClareEva said:


> He's gorgeous is he from jandaz? xx


Yes he is. My beautiful Jandaz baby


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Daz said:


> thanks for posting pics he looks fab , his colour is stunning , janice says sorry she not been in touch but we are so busy here...jan says she has never had so many enquiries about puppies they truly are a popular pooch to have daz


Hi Daz, no worries. I know how busy Janice is.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Chester you are a very handsome boy


----------

